# Hilfe bei Implementierung eines PointSounds in Java3D



## UchihaSevenfold (4. Dez 2014)

Hey hoo. 

kann mir vll jemand helfen meinen Pointsound  fertig zu stellen ich k0mme einfach nich weiter. also der sound läuft aber wenn ich mit der Kamera weiter weg fahre wird er nich leise ! ich hab schon relativ viel mit den werten rumgespielt aber vll kennt sich ja irgendwer damit aus und kann das zusammen mit mir so fertig stellen wie es sein muss =)

Ich glaube ich habe einfach keine ahnung was ich fuer werte für den p0int3d und p0int2f atten [] eingeben muss . ich h0ffe jemand kann mir helfen. 

Mein Startpunkt liegt in etwa bei den k00rdinaten (0f,0f,-2f) v0n da aus s0ll der s0und eine reichweite haben mit ca 3f in jede richtung ! ich h0ffe das geht auch s0. 



```
public class music{
	//BackgroundSound mySound = new BackgroundSound();
	BoundingSphere bounds = new BoundingSphere(new Point3d(0.0, 0.0, 0.0), 1.0);
	public music (){
		
	}
	
	
	public Node playMusic (){
		MediaContainer myWave = null;
		try {
			myWave = new MediaContainer(new URL("file:C:/Users/David/Desktop/Castle/pte.wav"));
		} catch (MalformedURLException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
        Point2f[] myAtten = {
        	    new Point2f( 0.0f, 0.0f ),
        	    new Point2f( 0.0f, 0.0f ),
        	    new Point2f( 0.0f, 0.0f )
        	};
        PointSound mySound = new PointSound( );
        mySound.setSoundData( myWave );
        mySound.setEnable( true );
        mySound.setCapability(PointSound.ALLOW_ENABLE_READ);  
        mySound.setCapability(PointSound.ALLOW_ENABLE_WRITE);
        mySound.setInitialGain( 1.0f );
        mySound.setLoop(-1);  // Loop forever
        mySound.setPosition( new Point3f( -1.27f, -0.55f, -4f ) );
        mySound.setDistanceGain( myAtten );
        BoundingSphere myBounds = new BoundingSphere(
        	    new Point3d(), 1.0 );
        	mySound.setSchedulingBounds( myBounds );
			return mySound;
 
}}
```


Liebe grüße


----------



## UchihaSevenfold (8. Dez 2014)

Niemand?


----------

